# Dr. Jekylls lab



## aphonopelma1313 (May 15, 2013)

A small lab in an abandoned factory:

1



Monitoring... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

2



Reagent... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

3



Blood... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

4



The lab... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

5



Staff room... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

6



The table... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

7



Toxic... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

8



Glass and plastic... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr


----------



## TeeJF (May 15, 2013)

Now that is different! What did they make there?


----------



## night crawler (May 15, 2013)

Don't know butthe two brown bottles had Nitric acid in


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 15, 2013)

It was a metalfactory...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 15, 2013)

oooooooooooooooo!!! fantastic find!! im guessing its eu


----------



## mrtoby (May 15, 2013)

Those pics are proper good


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 15, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> oooooooooooooooo!!! fantastic find!! im guessing its eu



Yes, germany...


----------



## UrbanX (May 15, 2013)

Amazing. Just stunning, I cant believe places like this are still ripe for exploring! 

Oh and thank you for sharing the



icon, which I may or may not overuse...


----------



## perjury saint (May 15, 2013)

*Lemme at it! LEMME AT IT!!!! *


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 15, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Amazing. Just stunning, I cant believe places like this are still ripe for exploring!



Unbelievable, but everything was open there... Extremly dangerous for children, I think...


----------



## Silent Hill (May 16, 2013)

Mmmmm bottles


----------

